# Being Natty Is Actually Awesome



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

-If you are patient, you could actually build a solid physique that people will mire

-it's very easy to maintain and you always keep what you got

-you are very healthy

-the long process makes the destination fun because it's a never ending journey

-at the end of the day, you are able to hug your mother with the body she gave you

And the best thing imo is you could stop lifting for say 3 months and get it all back in 1-2 months. Whether you stop lifting for an injury or any other circumstance

Feelsgoodman.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

lol


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Wtf , it's to early to troll mate


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

so show us a picture of how your journey is going.:laugh:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

mr small said:


> Wtf , it's to early to troll mate


I whole heartedly agree.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

damm .. so smart .. you should be a janitor


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nattys can be far more unhealthy than assisted, as they cram in every supplement known to man in search of gainz but just won't touch the good stuff so they can preach natty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I loved training natty,working hard with no drugs..........and hardly any gains lol. Fvck that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah you can say all that... But can you be big as **** while sitting there saying it.

I doubt so.


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

I loved training natty,3 years of getting fukcin nowhere,oh what fun,never again.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody who says "mire" or "feelsgoodman" ......................**** off!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

When I "hugged your mum at the end of the day" she wasn't remotely bothered I used gear, she was quivering at the idea of having her arms* around something other than a skinny fat pencil neck.

*wrote arms, meant legs.


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

Chrisallan said:


> Anybody who says "mire" or "feelsgoodman" ......................**** off!


yea I thought the same when I saw the M word aswell.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Training nautral is great just dont expect any gains after 5 years just injurys that set you back 5 years for thr next 5 years...Simples!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Lol wow. People here actually belive you can't achieve a decent physique naturallY. If you don't look like you lift after 5 years training then you're obviously doing something wrong. Whether it be diet, intensity, consistency etc. Not being patronising or anything


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

graham58 said:


> so show us a picture of how your journey is going.:laugh:


Still kinda early days but everything is coming along nicely. People can tell i lift from a first instance. I'm by no means impressive or competition level but i feel more confident.

But yeah, I don't look As bad as you're probably thinking


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> Anybody who says "mire" or "feelsgoodman" ......................**** off!


I'm a misc brah, brah

RIP ZYZZ. Forever mirin' (yes I'm aware he wasn't natt)


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol wow. People here actually belive you can't achieve a decent physique naturallY. If you don't look like you lift after 5 years training then you're obviously doing something wrong. Whether it be diet, intensity, consistency etc. Not being patronising or anything


Mirin cuz

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

@latblaster :lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Training nautral is great just dont expect any gains after 5 years just injurys that set you back 5 years for thr next 5 years...Simples!


The gains are slower but you can still.make gains. Try changing routine or something if you plateau


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Verno said:


> Mirin cuz
> 
> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> @latblaster :lol:


We're all gonna make it bruh


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

I hate these bodybuilding.com style threads/posts

best thing about UKM is we typically have decent conversation/discussion with the occasional bit of banter


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> We're all gonna make it bruh
> 
> View attachment 167840


Bring on the gimp


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Im in my current gym 14years, theres naturals who still look the same in that time, while ive put on 8stone


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you build a decent body natural....course you can.

Will you ever get anywhere near like you would if youd took gear....no chance its not gonna happen.

But would i still want to be taking gear at my age 51...would i fcuk as like im not sorry i jacked it in years ago.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

JuggernautJake said:


> I hate these bodybuilding.com style threads/posts
> 
> best thing about UKM is we typically have decent conversation/discussion with the occasional bit of banter


So do we, we just incorporate certain lingo in our dialect. Its almost cultural slang. Feelsweirdman


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> We're all gonna make it bruh
> 
> View attachment 167840


You're not.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> You're not.


 that's the beauty of it brah. We're ALL gonna make it. I'm not leaving anyone behind


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> Im in my current gym 14years, theres naturals who still look the same in that time, while ive put on 8stone


Because most people train with no intensity and train the same bro split for time. Sometimes you gotta switch it up


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> So do we, we just incorporate certain lingo in our dialect. Its almost cultural slang. Feelsweirdman


You and your flock!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

maxie said:


> Can you build a decent body natural....course you can.
> 
> Will you ever get anywhere near like you would if youd took gear....no chance its not gonna happen.
> 
> But would i still want to be taking gear at my age 51...would i fcuk as like im not sorry i jacked it in years ago.


Yeah you'll never reach a certain physique but everyone has their own ideal size. And i believe mine can be achieved naturally. I don't have anything against people that use that **** but it's just not for me. But I understand your point and agree I wouldn't wanna be taking that **** in my older years


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> that's the beauty of it brah. We're ALL gonna make it. I'm not leaving anyone behind


You'll be the one left behind. Looking the same in 5 yrs.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

So when your free trial period runs out are you going to join the gym?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> -If you are patient, you could actually build a solid physique that people will mire
> 
> -it's very easy to maintain and you always keep what you got
> 
> ...


Sh1t mate you must be searching for abuse! Totally agree with all these replys. Train natty for 10% of the gains you could have from anabolic use. Feel 10x better whilst on cycle and look like a fcuking juggernaut. What's not to like?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Verno said:


> You and your flock!


 Strong hate for bodybuilding.com ITT

Lettuce all coexist and get along. We all lift. We're all sick ****s. Lets lift some heavy ass weight and get fukin jacked brah


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> You'll be the one left behind. Looking the same in 5 yrs.


Lol fuk outta here. Genetics play a role in this You know And mine are pretty good.5 years is a long time to.make decent progress


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

UkWardy said:


> So when your free trial period runs out are you going to join the gym?


Nah I'm sweet bro. Making all kinds of gains doing zumba


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol fuk outta here. Genetics play a role in this You know And mine are pretty good.5 years is a long time to.make decent progress


Pics of 5 years worth natty training?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol fuk outta here. Genetics play a role in this You know And mine are pretty good.5 years is a long time to.make decent progress



View attachment 167841
View attachment 167842


Fvck 5yrs. This was 15 weeks progress.

Get the fvck outta here with your natty gains.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Sh1t mate you must be searching for abuse! Totally agree with all these replys. Train natty for 10% of the gains you could have from anabolic use. Feel 10x better whilst on cycle and look like a fcuking juggernaut. What's not to like?


Yeah I know steroids get a negative light because of certain people abusing them.

I'd rather not risk hairless, libido, acne, ageing in the face etc. Plus I don't like the fact it's something you have to keep doing for life.

I dunno brah, maybe in time I'll consider it. Still can't say for sure but I feel I'm making decent progress naturally and i have an image in my mind of how I want to look and I'm just chasing that sole image. I'm not delusional, I know I'll never be 210 lbs sub 10%bf


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167841
> View attachment 167842
> 
> 
> ...


 Fuark mirin maN. Ugh it's painful to watch knowing you guys achieve such drastic changes in a matter of weeks


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

To get a biscuit you have to risk it. Though, i train naturally too. Still better than many of the people training on gear around me but when you compare with the guys who are discipline and dedicated with their diet and routines on gear, i don't stand a chance that people will look at me and not them when standing around them..That ignorance sucks..lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Pics of 5 years worth natty training?


Haven't even trained that long. My physique isn't impressive but I've still got a long way to go.

To the average person who doesn't lift or female they will.compliment my physique. But to.the average gym goer I'm really not even worth taking a second look at


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Strong hate for bodybuilding.com ITT
> 
> Lettuce all coexist and get along. We all lift. We're all sick ****s. Lets lift some heavy ass weight and get fukin jacked brah


I'm betting your white 17-19yrs about 8stone with a nice "do"

Look pal it's great your inspired and motivated. Unfortunately though your falling into the trap of being a sheep! We all have our own inspirations and motivation in check without being mindless goons with no independent thought processes.

Just look at some of the physiques on here do we really look like we need to follow some skeletal plank who's 6 feet under because of his own inexperience brah??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Haven't even trained that long. My physique isn't impressive but I've still got a long way to go.
> 
> To the average person who doesn't lift or female they will.compliment my physique. But to.the average gym goer I'm really not even worth taking a second look at


I rest my case, train for you! No one else!!!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> To get a biscuit you have to risk it. Though, i train naturally too. Still better than many of the people training on gear around me but when you compare with the guys who are discipline and dedicated with their diet and routines on gear, i don't stand a chance that people will look at me and not them when standing around them..That ignorance sucks..lol


Do you think you'll ever join the dark side?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Verno said:


> I'm betting your white 17-19yrs about 8stone with a nice "do"
> 
> Look pal it's great your inspired and motivated. Unfortunately though your falling into the trap of being a sheep! We all have our own inspirations and motivation in check without being mindless goons with no independent thought processes.
> 
> Just look at some of the physiques on here do we really look like we need to follow some skeletal plank who's 6 feet under because of his own inexperience brah??


 Lol hell no. I'm 180lbs at like 12 or 13 %bf 5'11. Like I said not impressive but most people can tell i lift

But i understand what you're saying. Not tryna sway everyone's judgement and opinions


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. I will definitely,one day. But, not in the near future. May be in 2-3 years down the line



IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Do you think you'll ever join the dark side?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

There's no doubt you can build a good body natty with hard work trouble is when you get to a certain point the gains slow right down and that's when you need to decide if you think steroids are the way you want to go or pretty much stick where you are


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yes. I will definitely,one day. But, not in the near future. May be in 2-3 years down the line


Fair enough man, Good luck with it brah! Props on being patient


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Cheers mate:thumb:



IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Fair enough man, Good luck with it brah! Props on being patient


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol hell no. *I'm 180lbs at like 12 or 13 %bf 5'11.* Like I said not impressive but most people can tell i lift
> 
> But i understand what you're saying. Not tryna sway everyone's judgement and opinions


Then maybe try and rescue a little bit of credibility? Plenty of natty fellas on here who don't talk like tools.

It's either that or you have a penchant for abuse........so crack on.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah being natty was great! I loved having to slowly bulk and refrain from eating too much to avoid gaining too much fat. Kinda sucks now, being able to eat to my hearts content and still not gain fat, as well as gaining much quicker feeling better inside and out. Makes me sad that I'm currently cutting off all the fat that I gained as a natty, knowing full well that this will probably be the last time I ever need to diet down.

:lol: You're too much of a pussy and trying to justify it to make yourself feel better, admit it


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Verno said:


> Then maybe try and rescue a little bit of credibility? Plenty of natty fellas on here who don't talk like tools.
> 
> It's either that or you have a penchant for abuse........so crack on.


Wasn't insulting or abusing anyone. Was just stating benefits of being Natty

Chill ya bean


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Wasn't insulting or abusing anyone. Was just stating benefits of being Natty
> 
> Chill ya bean


Ffs:lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> Yeah being natty was great! I loved having to slowly bulk and refrain from eating too much to avoid gaining too much fat. Kinda sucks now, being able to eat to my hearts content and still not gain fat, as well as gaining much quicker feeling better inside and out. Makes me sad that I'm currently cutting off all the fat that I gained as a natty, knowing full well that this will probably be the last time I ever need to diet down.
> 
> :lol: You're too much of a pussy and trying to justify it to make yourself feel better, admit it


I'm starting to wonder if everyone in my gym is on gear now after reading this thread

I don't know what to believe anymore. Sigh


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

No drugs for me either but let's see your gainz, everyone wants to know if your gym talk matches your physique BRAH!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

OP is right in that everyone on UK-M seriously dismisses natty capabilities.

It helps them Justify their gear use, they think "Well I couldnt have achieved my goals naturally, therefore I needed to use Gear" when in reality most could achieve their goals naturally, they just don't have the patience. (Understandable, I'm the same)

Soon as you say your a proud natty, you'll be flamed by people who secretly regret AAS use and feel need to metaphorically crush a natty's ability to gain in order to make themselves feel better.

In reality, you can get that "Fitness Magazine Cover" body naturally in 1-2-3 years depending on where you start and how consistent you stay. (The body most here have)


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> No drugs for me either but let's see your gainz, everyone wants to know if your gym talk matches your physique BRAH!


Id get laughed at. I've talked to big for my own boots tbh. Regretfully. But everything I've said has been honest


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol hell no. I'm 180lbs at like 12 or 13 %bf 5'11. Like I said not impressive but most people can tell i lift
> 
> But i understand what you're saying. Not tryna sway everyone's judgement and opinions


Pics of 180lbs natty physique at 12-13% body fat?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Mclovin147 said:


> OP is right in that everyone on UK-M seriously dismisses natty capabilities.
> 
> It helps them Justify their gear use, they think "Well I couldnt have achieved my goals naturally, therefore I needed to use Gear" when in reality most could achieve their goals naturally, they just don't have the patience. (Understandable, I'm the same)
> 
> ...


Thats what I've been waiting to here! I can't like posts for some reason but kudos Mate! Appreciatethe words


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Pics of 180lbs natty physique at 12-13% body fat?


Id rather not now. Dug.myself in a hole. Lol. Honestly not.impressive yet but I'm on my way to greatness


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Have a watch of this short video lads, it's decent and raises good points about *Before* steroids were around;


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree. All this talk about not being able to get big without steroids is nonsence, certainly with the strength part there's people who haven't touched steds and are way more stronger than people that live on them. And yes I have used steriods


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Thats what I've been waiting to here! I can't like posts for some reason but kudos Mate! Appreciatethe words


who would regret getting the body they desire quicker? I sure don't - people are happy to plough themselves with cocaine, alcohol etc - you tell them steroids they think you put less work in.

And then to say **** like that and not show pics of this awesome natty physique is just hilarious. These natural bodybuilders, cover models etc - are the 5% they're the people who can get these physiques naturally - not everyone can or can do it when you want to be - I'd wanna be 25 ripped to shreds muscle model shape not 40.

but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You'll be the one left behind. Looking the same in 5 yrs.


That's a point of view, but I will actually point out also, that most use steroids also and still look sh1te. Yeah some gains come quickly, but quickly disappear also, if not done correctly, and most of this happens to the latter.

Then 3 months later they do it all again.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvck 5yrs. This was 15 weeks progress.
> 
> Get the fvck outta here with your natty gains.


YES!! that's what I'm talkin about!!! Go **** your natty gains down the flusher!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> -If you are patient, you could actually build a solid physique that people will mire
> 
> -it's very easy to maintain and you always keep what you got
> 
> ...


repped....

SickC approved


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Only a damn fool would believe natty training is pointless.

I had a natty friend who could bench 145KG at 20 years old (Powerlifting body), that's before he took steroids lol ..He finished his first Test cycle a couple of weeks a go and hit 165KG Bench Max Rep

He was probably stronger natty than most AAS users here!! Lol

I'm not bashing AAS users at all, just tired of the same idiots believing this fairytale that only AAS produces results.

By all means take steroids, but don't talk shît about natty gains whilst trying to make yourself feel better, your not fooling anyone lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> that's the beauty of it brah. We're ALL gonna make it. I'm not leaving anyone behind


What about the sted heads leaving YOU behind? :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> The gains are slower but you can still.make gains. Try changing routine or something if you plateau


If your natural test levels cant support anymore muscle you wont gain you will just become well conditioned..


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ask lance armstrong...lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Acidreflux said:


> If your natural test levels cant support anymore muscle you wont gain you will just become well conditioned..


Exactly, natural gains have a limit. To think you can continually make natty gains is absurd. Not saying you can't build a very good physique, but look at the top 'natural' bodybuilders then look at Phil Heath. Chalk and Cheese.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol wow. People here actually belive you can't achieve a decent physique naturallY. If you don't look like you lift after 5 years training then you're obviously doing something wrong. Whether it be diet, intensity, consistency etc. Not being patronising or anything


Oh you can gain...loads at first but then you will reach your natural limits and thats that. Its a shsme most athletes dont juice because they would win more and train past natural limits without injury. ..


----------



## jm99 (Jan 21, 2015)

IMO the only real advantage to being natural is the financial one, not spending a ****load on gear, growth and the extra food you can manage. If you decide that you're willing and able to spend the money on roids then there's no real reason not to, if you're committed to this sort of lifestyle.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh you can gain...loads at first but then you will reach your natural limits and thats that. Its a shsme most athletes dont juice because they would win more and train past natural limits without injury. ..


Not just body builders any athlete...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Fuark mirin maN. Ugh it's painful to watch knowing you guys achieve such drastic changes in a matter of weeks


That's what I mean. I'm not bashing natties. I trained natty for 2yrs and made great progress......then it slowed right down. When I bulked I put on fat,when I cut I lost muscle. It's very hard and slow to progress natty after them newbie gains are had.

If people wanna stay natty,fairplay to em but it's an uphill struggle.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Theres steroid use which in my book is fine...Give yourself a little tickle and have plenty of time off but then there's Rich Piana types. REST MY CASE


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Mclovin147

Your a d1ck


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Mclovin147
> 
> Your a d1ck


Why's that bruh?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why's that bruh?


Bruh lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

In on Misc fred

In on potential zyzz thred

OPIE i agree we're al gonna make it


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

View attachment 167846


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Bruh lol


Well are just going to copy me or are you going to tell me why I'm a dick? @lightassweightsbruh


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Well are just going to copy me or are you going to tell me why I'm a dick? @lightassweightsbruh


Copy


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Copy


Are you saying you haven't got the guts to put the questions to me? Great supine protoplasmic invertebrate jellies!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I'm the only gold member on the board who's 100% natty.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> In on Misc fred
> 
> In on potential zyzz thred
> 
> OPIE i agree we're al gonna make it


Fuark that speech. i cri evrytiem


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

SkinnyJ said:


> In on Misc fred
> 
> In on potential zyzz thred
> 
> OPIE i agree we're al gonna make it


He has the look of a transgender Indian hooker that tried to crack onto me in Vegas once. Shivers down the spine


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> He has the look of a transgender Indian hooker that tried to crack onto me in Vegas once. Shivers down the spine


u mad bro???


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

SkinnyJ said:


> u mad bro???


Not really, his rates were very reasonable.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> He has the look of a transgender Indian hooker that tried to crack onto me in Vegas once. Shivers down the spine


Who the **** was that!!! I'm speechless.Pfffffff what????


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> OP is right in that everyone on UK-M seriously dismisses natty capabilities.
> 
> It helps them Justify their gear use, they think "Well I couldnt have achieved my goals naturally, therefore I needed to use Gear" when in reality most could achieve their goals naturally, they just don't have the patience. (Understandable, I'm the same)
> 
> ...


I agree with this! quiet possibly we are the only natty's here, as thing's stand....................................................................... for now :whistling: being natural teaches you discipline & the real hard work, I couldn't imagine myself enhanced, I know I'll grow like a fcuking weed. imo if you want a good physique use from the get-go if you must, if you want the best physique you could ever build, you need to come as far as you can naturally. period. a person who got bigger, stronger, leaner naturally? than they did prior to another person, who didn't come as far naturally, will always sport a better physique, hold muscle better, get stronger and not have to worry about losing all their gains.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm starting to wonder if everyone in my gym is on gear now after reading this thread
> 
> I don't know what to believe anymore. Sigh


Well, as I'm sure you know, taking steroids makes your penis small.

So, if you really are 'natty' (brah), just post a picture of your immense & unroided wang, & we'll believe you.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

just want to tone...dont want to be too bulky,natty all day..all blue,all red everyday,everyday..


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Strong hate for bodybuilding.com ITT
> 
> Lettuce all coexist and get along. We all lift. We're all sick ****s. Lets lift some heavy ass weight and get fukin jacked brah


Are you Dappy, and is this your new song?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> I agree with this! quiet possibly we are the only natty's here, as thing's stand....................................................................... for now :whistling: being natural teaches you discipline & the real hard work, I couldn't imagine myself enhanced, I know I'll grow like a fcuking weed. imo if you want a good physique use from the get-go if you must, if you want the best physique you could ever build, you need to come as far as you can naturally. period. a person who got bigger, stronger, leaner naturally? than they did prior to another person, who didn't come as far naturally, will always sport a better physique, hold muscle better, get stronger and not have to worry about losing all their gains.


'For now' lol


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Only a damn fool would believe natty training is pointless.
> 
> I had a natty friend who could bench 145KG at 20 years old (Powerlifting body), that's before he took steroids lol ..He finished his first Test cycle a couple of weeks a go and hit 165KG Bench Max Rep
> 
> ...


Exactly and at the end of the day it comes down to genetics someone who takes steroids might Max out with 18 inch arms but there's some people out there that have them without even considering using them. Steroids do work but its all down to genetics


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> What about the sted heads leaving YOU behind? :lol:


**** man there's loads of natural lifters leaving you behind and your always banging on about steroids


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> **** man there's loads of natural lifters leaving you behind and your always banging on about steroids


Oh really, tell me what natural has been in the gym 2 years and gone from 150 to 210 with 17 inch arms?

Don't worry I'll wait.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh really, tell me what natural has been in the gym 2 years and gone from 150 to 210 with 17 inch arms?
> 
> Don't worry I'll wait.


What are talking about?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh really, tell me what natural has been in the gym 2 years and gone from 150 to 210 with 17 inch arms?
> 
> Don't worry I'll wait.


Oh wait I know what you that will be me then I beat you naturually


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> What are talking about?


I'm talking about the comment you just made about natural lifters leaving me behind. I'm just asking you to show me one.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Oh wait I know what you that will be me then I beat you naturually


Oh really, interesting. Show us then


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh really, interesting. Show us then


Iv got this picture as my avatar but no I'm not showing you I'm not going to show off now that youv asked to show you


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

armor king said:


> Iv got this picture as my avatar but no I'm not showing you I'm not going to show off now that youv asked to show you


And iv trainedsince I was 17 almost 11 years now, 9 off those years I hadn't even considered using steroids getting 17 inch by using steroids must be **** easy


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Iv got this picture as my avatar but no I'm not showing you I'm not going to show off now that youv asked to show you


So you just want me to just believe that your natty gains have left my assisted gains behind, and your only source if proof is a soaking wet picture of you in a mask?

Lol. K den.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh really, tell me what natural has been in the gym 2 years and gone from 150 to 210 with 17 inch arms?
> 
> Don't worry I'll wait.


You gained weight in two years with AAS?

Congrats...

BF% with those 17" arms?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> And iv trainedsince I was 17 almost 11 years now, 9 off those years I hadn't even considered using steroids getting 17 inch by using steroids must be **** easy


Lol so youv trained for 11 years to my 2, and you think that is a fair comparison to judge our progress? Hahahahahahaha and yes getting 17 inch arms was a piece of pi55 mate that's my point lol.

Please, you are too much.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> You gained weight in two years with AAS?
> 
> Congrats...
> 
> BF% with those 17" arms?


Right now about 18%, I'm cutting. Arms won't get much smaller though as I hold barely any fat on them


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol so youv trained for 11 years to my 2, and you think that is a fair comparison to judge our progress? Hahahahahahaha and yes getting 17 inch arms was a piece of pi55 mate that's my point lol.
> 
> Please, you are too much.


Yeah because in the first year I beat you


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Yeah because in the first year I beat you


No you didn't you little fibber. All you beat was your little willy.

This was about 18 months progress, after 2 or so cycles

View attachment 167855


View attachment 167856


Then i went megabulk mode

View attachment 167857


Feel free to make yourself better by trying to discredit my progress, I'll be the alpha and brush it off


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No you didn't you little fibber. All you beat was your little willy.


fcuk off tekkers :lol: killing me here!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right now about 18%, I'm cutting. Arms won't get much smaller though as I hold barely any fat on them


You'd be suprised mate.

But still fair play to you mate.

Did you read the post about my friend earlier? Natty 20 year old 145KG bench press...He just done his first cycle few weeks ago, 165Kg press now.

His natty lifts put most AAS users in their place, and there are obviously stronger nattys again...So the natty bashing isn't really politically correct when there are natty's out there who are both bigger and stronger than you.

Always use the International Rugby players as a prime example of big nattys...240Lb Winger for Wales who is *Lean* by the way lol and regularly Drug tested.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No you didn't you little fibber. All you beat was your little willy.


Keep thinking that then. I'm just sticking up for people that don't use steroids saying that you have left them behind is stupid because its deffenetly achievable to get bigger arms than 17inchis shorter than 2 years. Depends on your gententics


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

I beat you all with my 5inch natty arms.

Haters gona hate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> You'd be suprised mate.
> 
> But still fair play to you mate.
> 
> ...


Absolutely there are loads of natty lifters that have been lifting longer than me that have made more progress.

My cousin has just started lifting and his bench is 100kg for 5!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Keep thinking that then. I'm just sticking up for people that don't use steroids saying that you have left them behind is stupid because its deffenetly achievable to get bigger arms than 17inchis shorter than 2 years. Depends on your gententics


If you look back i never said anything of the sort, you were the one that came in.with your bollox in a wheelbarrow making claims that you cant back up.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> You'd be suprised mate.
> 
> But still fair play to you mate.
> 
> ...


****ing lol.

You're joking right?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> You'd be suprised mate.
> 
> But still fair play to you mate.
> 
> ...


This old gym chat ' what can you bench' I don't give a **** - how much muscle can I recruit and contract for maximum hyper trophy. I don't care what anyone benches in my gym.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No you didn't you little fibber. All you beat was your little willy.
> 
> This was about 18 months progress, after 2 or so cycles
> 
> ...


Man you like your full of water


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Do u really think some of those guys don't use? I wouldn't bet on it, lance Armstrong was one of the most tested sports people around and didn't test positive. Doubt the rugby testing would be that hard to beat if you really wanted. Just my opinion, naturally I can't prove it


Don't burst their bubble lol


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

You can't blame users for flaming the OP. It's not often they get the last laugh what with all the "is this gyno" and "is this an abcess" threads lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Man you like your full of water


Oh, **** man no need for bod pod just come to you!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> You can't blame users for flaming the OP. It's not often they get the last laugh what with all the "is this gyno" and "is this an abcess" threads lol.


we just have the last laugh when nattys think they can get huge and ripped without gear because somebody like Simon panda or Mike ohearne is "natty" :lol:


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh, **** man no need for bod pod just come to you!


Thought you were just going to brush it off lol. Keep relying on your steroids and the end of day your videos on utube are ****


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> You'd be suprised mate.
> 
> But still fair play to you mate.
> 
> ...


International rugby payers are natural LOL. People are so naïve, ooooh ooooh they have tests that means they are natural. Good ****ing grief :-(


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> ****ing lol.
> 
> You're joking right?


Yeah, because it's so easy to have 40-50 men dodging drug tests year round with blood transfusions isn't it mate?

Some of the Rugby players weigh 12St (Some Scrum halfs are lighter again)....Why aren't they juicing then if all these rugby players are doing it?

Lance Armstrong was one man...D'ya reckon he could have had 40-50 of his mates doing it aswell?

Just because you feel bad about a 240Lb lean natty showing you up, doesn't mean you should discredit him mate 

Typical Skinny AAS user..."He is bigger than me, therefore he takes drugs too"


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> we just have the last laugh when nattys think they can get huge and ripped without gear because somebody like Simon panda or Mike ohearne is "natty" :lol:


Oh my god seriously. You think that when haven't even tried it your self. You have no confidence in what people can do without drugs at all


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

armor king said:


> Thought you were just going to brush it off lol. Keep relying on your steroids and the end of day your videos on utube are ****


Don't they do it for you no more pal? :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah, because it's so easy to have 40-50 men dodging drug tests year round with blood transfusions isn't it mate?
> 
> Some of the Rugby players weigh 12St (Some Scrum halfs are lighter again)....Why aren't they juicing then if all these rugby players are doing it?
> 
> ...


What are you on about? Im natural!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

mig8888 said:


> International rugby payers are natural LOL. People are so naïve, ooooh ooooh they have tests that means they are natural. Good ****ing grief :-(


*Prove it*

I don't give a Fûck if you think they take AAS. Prove it.

My proof that they are natural; They are tested several times through out the year, AAS is banned, they wouldn't not be playing, lose their career and the Team would incur huge fines.

Your turn.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah, because it's so easy to have 40-50 men dodging drug tests year round with blood transfusions isn't it mate?
> 
> Some of the Rugby players weigh 12St (Some Scrum halfs are lighter again)....Why aren't they juicing then if all these rugby players are doing it?
> 
> ...


Lance said everyone was doing it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> *Prove it*
> 
> I don't give a Fûck if you think they take AAS. Prove it.
> 
> ...


Lol very naive smh


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

The vast majority of nattys are destined to look average I'm afraid. yes you get a few with the one in a million genetics that can look good. but the average natty will NEVER look as good or lift as much as the average steroid user. sorry if that breaks a few girls hearts but that's the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lance said everyone was doing it.


Lance said a lot of things that weren't true...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Lance said a lot of things that weren't true...


I think youre about as natty as natty stevo..


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol very naive smh


I'm naive?

Why...Beceause I choose to belive a drug test over a bitter bloke trying to prove a point with nothing more than his opinion?

K den.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm naive?
> 
> Why...Beceause I choose to belive a drug test over a bitter bloke trying to prove a point with nothing more than his opinion?
> 
> K den.


No because you seem to think that because a particular sport is tested it means everyone is natty.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol wow. People here actually belive you can't achieve a decent physique naturallY. If you don't look like you lift after 5 years training then you're obviously doing something wrong. Whether it be diet, intensity, consistency etc. Not being patronising or anything


You can achieve a decent physique I.e better than skinny fat betas.

But who wants a decent physique, I know I want to look like a god, sent down from mount Olympus. No "decent physique" carries that status.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No because you seem to think that because a particular sport is tested it means everyone is natty.


Mate, open you eyes.

- Rugby squad would have to get around 50 people past Drug Tests several times a year.

- Huge fines, careers lost for the sake of a few stone.

- Most players could do with being bigger

- Some players weigh less than 12St

Get off your high horse. If you think there are, what, 200+ International Rugby players in The UK dodging God knows many drugs tests year after year, taking the above into account, then your the one being naive.

These players have been proffesionally produced from a young age...Years and years and professional training...Not everyone who carrys a bit of muscle is on AAS.

Feel free to prove me wrong at any time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Mate, open you eyes.
> 
> - Rugby squad would have to get around 50 people past Drug Tests several times a year.
> 
> ...


You're the stating they're natty.....you prove it.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@Mclovin147

A retired USADA researcher said this over in the US in a class a few months ago:

This is a direct quote, and I spent the next hour watching people pick up the pieces of their exploded minds after their athlete-demigod delusions were challenged. This topic is done to death in fitness, but in health sciences some people are hesitant to face the reality.

"The modern athlete is not a viable model without ergogens. Without steroids, stimulants, and growth factors, we wouldn't have professional sports as it exists today. You, sitting there right now, have never even seen a clean competition. Ever. Before you can really dig into the science of performance enhancement for high level competitors you need to accept that."


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're the stating they're natty.....you prove it.


Wow.

How old are you mate?

My previous post contains facts...Not opinion.

*Feel free to prove me wrong*


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @Mclovin147
> 
> A retired USADA researcher said this over in the US in a class a few months ago:
> 
> ...


You know what I'm going to say to that mate.

His *opinion* is his to have.

Let me know if anyone finds proof. I often wonder what Scotlands 12.8St scrum half is taking....He's clearly taking food.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Wow.
> 
> How old are you mate?
> 
> ...


What has my age got to do with it?

What facts have you presented that rugby players are natty? None. You've said they're tested which does not mean they're natty.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> You know what I'm going to say to that mate.
> 
> His *opinion* is his to have.
> 
> Let me know if anyone finds proof. I often wonder what Scotlands 12.8St scrum half is taking....He's clearly taking food.


Do you know what someone who works within the USADA does?

Look, you are clearly not the smartest, and you're a bit ignorant but thats fine, have fun, lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Thought you were just going to brush it off lol. Keep relying on your steroids and the end of day your videos on utube are ****


Haha cool mate feel free to tell the thousands of worldwide followers iv got how **** it is so maybe then i won't keep getting hundreds of emails every day.

Let me know when you are brave enough to show your gains and I'll help promote you if you like.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> You know what I'm going to say to that mate.
> 
> His *opinion* is his to have.
> 
> Let me know if anyone finds proof. I often wonder what Scotlands 12.8St scrum half is taking....He's clearly taking food.


So all steroids make you big then?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you know what someone who works within the USADA does?
> 
> Look, you are clearly not the smartest, and you're a bit ignorant but thats fine, have fun, lol.


Does he test British Rugby union players?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

armor king said:


> Oh my god seriously. You think that when haven't even tried it your self. You have no confidence in what people can do without drugs at all


I know exactly what people can do naturally. I see them all the time, they just like regular non gym goers :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So all steroids make you big then?


Why the fûck else would a rugby player take steroids mate if not to add size/strengh............?

Next Topic;

F1 Driver Caught popping Dbol before race.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Does he test British Rugby union players?


No, sadly he does not - I guess that means Mclovin147 is correct though and knows a lot about anti-doping and how passing a drug test is as easy as brushing your teeth.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why the fûck else would a rugby player take steroids mate if not to add size/strengh............?
> 
> Next Topic;
> 
> F1 Driver Caught popping Dbol before race.


To increase their red blood count, to increase their recovery? Do you even know what steroids do?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why the fûck else would a rugby player take steroids mate if not to add size/*strengh*............?
> 
> Next Topic;
> 
> F1 Driver Caught popping Dbol before race.


You're thick as fvck

And for that reason I'm out.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're thick as fvck
> 
> And for that reason I'm out.


Your out because your opinion means nothing mate. You been out a while.

I'm not set in my way pal, show me evidence of AAS use by international Rugby players by all means, and il admit I'm wrong (P.s. *Your opinion does not count as evidence*)

By the way, i honestly thought you were natty before reading otherwise. You don't look like you take steroids 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why the fûck else would a rugby player take steroids mate if not to add size/strengh............?
> 
> Next Topic;
> 
> F1 Driver Caught popping Dbol before race.


Steroids do a lot more then ad size and strength.

They increase recovery times, nutrient partitioning, endurance, aggression, focus etc

Look at Lance Armstrong, he is smaller than most people. Yet he was taking more than most here.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Your out because your opinion means nothing mate. You been out a while.
> 
> I'm not set in my way pal, show me evidence of AAS use by international Rugby players by all means, and il admit I'm wrong (P.s. *Your opinion does not count as evidence*)
> 
> ...


You're so naive.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

FelonE said:
 

> You're thick as fvck
> 
> And for that reason I'm out.


I called this about him in another thread!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Your out because your opinion means nothing mate. You been out a while.
> 
> I'm not set in my way pal, show me evidence of AAS use by international Rugby players by all means, and il admit I'm wrong (P.s. *Your opinion does not count as evidence*)
> 
> ...


I have no idea if this is even relevent, but a quick google search top results:

Rugby's drug problem exposed as RFU boss admits: We realise it's an issue. We're addressing it? | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> No, sadly he does not - I guess that means Mclovin147 is correct though and knows a lot about anti-doping and how passing a drug test is as easy as brushing your teeth.


No but it means the source you posted is completely fûcking irrelevant.

I'm rocking here mate!! Top comedy


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I have no idea if this is even relevent, but a quick google search top results:
> 
> Rugby's drug problem exposed as RFU boss admits: We realise it's an issue. We're addressing it? | Daily Mail Online


Read the article....They are junior level.

None international if I rember correctly


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Read the article....They are junior level.
> 
> None international if I rember correctly


So you think the juniors dope but the internationals don't? LOL


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Look, I think it's fair to assume that if your career depends upon your physical performance, then you're more than likely to take something to improve that performance.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> So you think the juniors dope but the internationals don't? LOL


your right.

40 amateur rugby players were caught juicing in a year. Therefore the Inernationals must all be juicing.

Thanks you for the link mate. Was as clear as day.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Before i get inevitably flamed, I'm afraid to say tommybananas is absolutely correct. There is NO SUCH THING AS CLEAN COMPETITION. Ped use has trickled down from elite athletes to mrs robinson trying to regain her youth training at the ymca. It is in EVERY single pro level sport on the planet bar none, to all who think you have to be 250l s at 5%bf look at mr amstrong... the world no longer has the time patience or inclination to watch unassisted athletes.fvcks sake the genetic makeup of human beings hasnt changed in thousands of years yet people nowadays seem to believe 'that with a solid diet and x years training' they will look like that....wake up!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> your right.
> 
> 40 amateur rugby players were caught juicing in a year. Therefore the Inernationals must all be juicing.
> 
> Thanks you for the link mate. Was as clear as day.


If you want to be the best, you have to take risks and that involves juicing. It is 2015. People take steroids and by people that equals..

Professional Athletes, your average gym rat, policemen, firemen, ambulance crews - it is everywhere. So for you to think that Rugby players are not using PED's is just.. I don't even have words to describe it, LOL. Some of these rugby players lift as much as powerlifters, and are the size of houses.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Your out because your opinion means nothing mate. You been out a while.
> 
> I'm not set in my way pal, show me evidence of AAS use by international Rugby players by all means, and il admit I'm wrong (P.s. *Your opinion does not count as evidence*)
> 
> ...


At least I look like I lift though eh pmsl


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> At least I look like I lift though eh pmsl


Mate, you look like you've had too many burgers.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> If you want to be the best, you have to take risks and that involves juicing. It is 2015. People take steroids and by people that equals..
> 
> Professional Athletes, your average gym rat, policemen, firemen, ambulance crews - it is everywhere. So for you to think that Rugby players are not using PED's is just.. I don't even have words to describe it, LOL. Some of these rugby players lift as much as powerlifters, and are the size of houses.


Your crazy man!!! Next you'll be telling me Bodybuilders use Steroids!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A statement by a former coach

'I'm sure there was the odd player taking drugs before the sport went professional,' said the former coach. 'But what I found abhorrent was the institutionalised drug-taking that came in in the professional era.

'Players are being told to bulk up, and it's being spelled out to them in no uncertain terms that the way to bulk up is to take drugs.

'You can't become as big as the players are becoming without a serious amount of drug-taking. Once a core of players take drugs, get bigger and win places, the only way other players can compete is by taking drugs too. It's a problem that has engulfed the sport and I wanted no part of it. Be assured, you don't get a physique like a modern-day rugby player by eating grilled fish and doing press-ups.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> A statement by a former coach
> 
> 'I'm sure there was the odd player taking drugs before the sport went professional,' said the former coach. 'But what I found abhorrent was the institutionalised drug-taking that came in in the professional era.
> 
> ...


Obviously. It's fish *and a rice cake*


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Everyone just calm the **** down lol. See what steroids do everyone got sted rage now


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

been natty the 4 odd years of training ive got under my belt

but recently gotta admit im starting to think about it... :devil2:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> been natty the 4 odd years of training ive got under my belt
> 
> but recently gotta admit im starting to think about it... :devil2:


matter of time before you get into AAS lol

4 yrs lol?! i barely lasted a year but that's because I eventually understood how to diet/train to a good degree so was no-brainer. nothing more awesome than seeing your strength rapidly increase :lol:


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> You know what I'm going to say to that mate.
> 
> His *opinion* is his to have.
> 
> Let me know if anyone finds proof. I often wonder what Scotlands 12.8St scrum half is taking....He's clearly taking food.


He's that weight because it suits the position they need to be nimble not powerful, if it was advantageous for the scrum half to be 17st then all scrum halts would be. Tualagi could be much stronger and heavier but they control his weight and limit his gym time accordingly.

I accepted long ago that most sports have a little help maybe you should do a bit more research


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The title of this thread is actually laughable. Awesome = awe-inspiring. What's awe-inspiring about the natural physiques of most gym rats? :lol:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

> The title of this thread is actually laughable. Awesome = awe-inspiring. What's awe-inspiring about the natural physiques of most gym rats? :lol:


The title is actually 'being' natty....which might be awesome....looking...not so much


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

come on guys,steroids are rife in rugby..you can tell by even looking at most players.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I work in a pub and my boss (who was an international player for Munster And Ireland and does commenting on TG4 an Irish channel for matchs ) told me on a night out when I questioned it that they do and have used steroids in international rugby


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

unfortunately the devil wants all masculine men to be skinny drivelling ****s without muscles as muscle scares women and they want to get us married as much as we don;t want to


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't wanna drag this thread out much longer, just wanna say I appreciate all the replies whether you were for or against me. I'd just like to add that I said you can achieve a physique MOST PEOPLE WILL MIRE. I didn't say you will have the greatest physique ever, I didn't say you will become the next Ronnie Coleman, I clarified through several posts that I know I'll never be 220lbs sub 10%bf, it's hardly possible for the human body. However, all I said was that it's a great journey, healthy, you keep the gains you make and you can get a 'decent' [not out of this world] physique, so pls stop twisting my words for one.

Secondly, I'd like to believe I've been realistic throughout this thread, to the brah who supported me I really appreciate you defending me and that, but in all honesty, these guys are right that people in sports [rugby, wrestling, you name it] are on some ****. Honestly, even people like Usain Bolt will be on gear, I know he doesn't have the conventional 'huge' physique but like people pointed out it has performance and recovery advantages. And once again,I have NOTHING against people who use that ****, it's just not for me [atleast at this moment in time, I feel confident it will remain that way].


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Don't wanna drag this thread out much longer, just wanna say I appreciate all the replies whether you were for or against me. I'd just like to add that I said you can achieve a physique MOST PEOPLE WILL MIRE. I didn't say you will have the greatest physique ever, I didn't say you will become the next Ronnie Coleman, I clarified through several posts that I know I'll never be 210lbs sub 10%bf, it's hardly possible for the human body. However, all I said was that it's a great journey, healthy, you keep the gains you make and you can get a 'decent' [not out of this world] physique, so pls stop twisting my words for one.
> 
> Secondly, I'd like to believe I've been realistic throughout this thread, to the brah who supported me I really appreciate you defending me and that, but in all honesty, these guys are right that people in sports [rugby, wrestling, you name it] are on some ****. Honestly, even people like Usain Bolt will even be on gear, I know he's not 'huge' but like people pointed out it has performance and recovery advantages. And once again,I have NOTHING against people who use that ****, it's just not for me [atleast at this moment in time, I feel confident it will remain that way].



View attachment 167905


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> The title of this thread is actually laughable. Awesome = awe-inspiring. What's awe-inspiring about the natural physiques of most gym rats? :lol:


brb everyone in your gym represents everyone in the world, yeah okay mate

I'll never look like Arnold, but I don't want to either. I have a [realistic] physique that I want to attain and you can bet your ass I'll reach it in due time, whether YOU personally find it awe inspiring or not - others will, that's the beauty of opinions, they vary. Pls go with your natty hate, brah.



banzi said:


> View attachment 167905


You're so cool


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> brb everyone in your gym represents everyone in the world, yeah okay mate
> 
> *I'll never look like Arnold*, but I don't want to either. I have a [realistic] physique that I want to attain and you can bet your ass I'll reach it in due time, whether YOU personally find it awe inspiring or not - others will, that's the beauty of opinions, they vary. Pls go with your natty hate, brah.
> 
> You're so cool


I bet you dont even look better than the Arnold in the pic I posted.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> even people like Usain Bolt will be on gear, I know he doesn't have the conventional 'huge' physique but like people pointed out it has performance and recovery advantages. And once again,I have NOTHING against people who use that ****, it's just not for me [atleast at this moment in time, I feel confident it will remain that way].


Usain Bolt takes speed.

I will show myself out.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> brb everyone in your gym represents everyone in the world, yeah okay mate
> 
> I'll never look like Arnold, but I don't want to either. I have a [realistic] physique that I want to attain and you can bet your ass I'll reach it in due time, whether YOU personally find it awe inspiring or not - others will, that's the beauty of opinions, they vary. Pls go with your natty hate, brah.


Sorry brah.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> I bet you dont even look better than the Arnold in the pic I posted.


Didn't see it and don't care if I don't anyway, I'm a work in progress...



Phil. said:


> Usain Bolt takes speed.
> 
> I will show myself out.


He's still a fukin sick ****, breaks records effortlessly



> Sorry brah.


Apology accepted babe


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

armor king said:


> Thought you were just going to brush it off lol. Keep relying on your steroids and the end of day your videos on utube are ****


Tekkers vids are ace, I have had more than one cracking w4nk to that subQ jabbing video I will tell ya!



IGotTekkers said:


> Haha cool mate feel free to tell the thousands of worldwide followers iv got how **** it is so maybe then i won't keep getting hundreds of emails every day.
> 
> Let me know when you are brave enough to show your gains and I'll help promote you if you like.


Ignore the bell end, does my fvcking head in with his boasting all the fvcking time. No proof of any of the bullsh1t he claims.

Anyway, yeah natty training is great, it allows you to learn how to train and diet, it teaches you your own limitations, how your body responds to different stimulus.

Then you add the drugs, and your limitations get smashed, the way your body responds completely changes and a lot of what you learned as a natty becomes obsolete, you start a new journey in terms of learning, how your body reacts to drugs and what your true upper limit is.

Yeah natty training is great, been cutting for 9-10 weeks, feeling tired, slowly losing strength, looking flat as a natty. Jumped on the cycle I had planned, gained 2lbs in the first week, strength has started increasing and I'm losing fat a hell of a lot faster. Also filled out a little and looking harder.

I try to keep an objective view, yeah natty training is great to a point, but sometimes it's sh1t, dieting down, feeling crap, losing what you have worked hard for. Feeling exhausted and run down from months of intense training.

Never get that on gear, feel like a fvcking machine. Yeah there can be downsides in terms of physical side effects but those are manageable.

Soon as I am in a decent condition my training off cycle will just be to maintain, fvck am I running myself down for sh1t gains anymore.

/rantover


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Tekkers vids are ace, I have had more than one cracking w4nk to that subQ jabbing video I will tell ya!
> 
> I'd like to suck a bell end, does my fvcking head in not being able to get inside another man. anyway here's my boring rant as follows;
> 
> ...


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

All jokes aside about being natty being good. Got a question. If I run a cycle. Do pct. Hit it hard for another 2 months and then take 3-4 weeks off. Would that put me back to square one? Wondering cause it'd be a break after just a bit after cycle


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

fafaz said:


> All jokes aside about being natty being good. Got a question. If I run a cycle. Do pct. Hit it hard for another 2 months and then take 3-4 weeks off. Would that put me back to square one? Wondering cause it'd be a break after just a bit after cycle


No!!!

3-4 weeks shouldn't effect your mass so long as you keep your diet up. You may lose some Strength but you'll recover what's lost quickly

DOMS might be a bîtch too.


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> No!!!
> 
> 3-4 weeks shouldn't effect your mass so long as you keep your diet up. You may lose some Strength but you'll recover what's lost quickly
> 
> DOMS might be a bîtch too.


Thanks. The reason I asked is because everybody talks about how much harder you have to work to keep gains after cycle..


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

fafaz said:


> Thanks. The reason I asked is because everybody talks about how much harder you have to work to keep gains after cycle..


Yeah that's due to having low test for a short while afterwards, so people usually go hard to compensate..You'll lose a little during that time anyway.

But so long as your PCT is on point, loss will be minimal. As long as you get your Test back up to normal with the PCT, taking 3 weeks off wont make you lose muscle. (Again, given that your diet remains)

i could be wrong though....I'm natty scum lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

****s sake. Sometimes it feels like there is no common sense on this forum. Do all professional sportsman take gear? Of course they ****ing don't. Do a lot of them? Of course they ****ing do.

Everyone on here thinks they're right 100% of the time and there is no give or take one way or another. It's like watching two retards fight over an ice cream.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> ****s sake. Sometimes it feels like there is no common sense on this forum. Do all professional sportsman take gear? Of course they ****ing don't. Do a lot of them? Of course they ****ing do.
> 
> Everyone on here thinks they're right 100% of the time and there is no give or take one way or another. It's like watching two retards fight over an ice cream.


Prove it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mclovin147 said:


> Prove it.


Mate, I'm trying to give you a little bit of credit here. But if you,hand on heart believe that no professional sportsman take gear, then I give up now.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Mate, I'm trying to give you a little bit of credit here. But if you,hand on heart believe that no professional sportsman take gear, then I give up now.


Of course proffesional sportsman take gear off season and in timing to avoid the tests etc and especially in sports such as Cycling that requires huge amounts of endurance, where AAS can really decide who wins and who doesn't.

Rugby, steroids are not that usefull....New Zealand conquer all not with pure power or endurance, but skills and teamwork.

When a rugby player is caught out for steroids, it's game over...They are banned for years and fined massively...why the hell would a 12st-15st bloke (that's an average weight range for a player, agreed?) risk his whole lively hood to gain a few extra lbs that he could have gained naturally. Because none of the Rugby players are 'huge' even the big props are carrying a lot of fat which is adding to the bulk.

All the above, added to the fact they are and have been regulaly drug tested for years leads me to believe they are natty.

Again for the slow ones in the morning;

1. AAS not needed to win.

2. Natty physqiues

3. Years of Drug testing

4. Life shattering reprocusions if found out.

Das why mane.

Of course dîck weeds here think their opinion is fact and carries more validity than numerous drug tests and common sense. And apparently im the naive one.

They think 'Lance Armstrong' took gear therefore everyone takes gear...one dude ranting on about Paramdeics and cops etc juicing - I was in stitches at one point 

But I don't really care tbh.

Edit; I'm sure this will be quoted and argued about tomorrow. But Ill just make one prediction - Not one person will provide evidence to suggest the officials have got it all wrong, and that UKM knows best...Not one shred of proof to back their theory of "Everyone juices".

I may even be insulted by that exceptionally pale bald guy with the glasses again. Oh and his boyfriend SkinnyGay. They are both great supine protoplasmic invertebrate jellies.

Il be sure to pop back and laugh at some point!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Mate, I'm trying to give you a little bit of credit here. But if you,hand on heart believe that no professional sportsman take gear, then I give up now.


Is it you hiding the ice cream? I want some!

Being natty is **** compared to gear users, if it wasn't then no one would use gear and they wouldn't be called performance enhancing drugs,

I'm 80% natural lol, but I know people on juice achieve a lot more, a lot quicker and a lot easier than natty training, it's not even an argument it's a fact


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There's not a single pro-athlete in the world who isn't on PED's, once one athlete in a sport takes them everyone else has to, to keep up. You're a t1t of the highest order if you think otherwise.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Being natty sucks balls.

Why make life hard for yourself?

Plus most nattys are boring as fvck and have no banter, I can't think of one natty on this forum that is entertaining or has any chat, they just go on about how easy roiders have it.

Bore off!


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> No, sadly he does not - I guess that means Mclovin147 is correct though and knows a lot about anti-doping and how passing a drug test is as easy as brushing your teeth.


Not sure about the U.S but in this country passing a drugs test isn't as easy as brushing your teeth!

What happens at a drug test


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't believe i've spent the best part of an hour reading through all of this GARBAGE!

This thread should be renamed The A-Z of bull**** natty myths


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course proffesional sportsman take gear off season and in timing to avoid the tests etc and especially in sports such as Cycling that requires huge amounts of endurance, where AAS can really decide who wins and who doesn't.
> 
> Rugby, steroids are not that usefull....New Zealand conquer all not with pure power or endurance, but skills and teamwork.
> 
> ...


If you're referring to me then you must be confused. You're paler than me lmao.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Id get laughed at. I've talked to big for my own boots tbh. Regretfully. But everything I've said has been honest


you are being laughed at,:laugh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course proffesional sportsman take gear off season and in timing to avoid the tests etc and especially in sports such as Cycling that requires huge amounts of endurance, where AAS can really decide who wins and who doesn't.
> 
> Rugby, steroids are not that usefull....New Zealand conquer all not with pure power or endurance, but skills and teamwork.
> 
> ...


'Rugby players don't use steroids' lol even premiership footballers use steroids. I think you'd actually be shocked at how rife it is mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course proffesional sportsman take gear off season and in timing to avoid the tests etc and especially in sports such as Cycling that requires huge amounts of endurance, where AAS can really decide who wins and who doesn't.
> 
> Rugby, steroids are not that usefull....New Zealand conquer all not with pure power or endurance, but skills and teamwork.
> 
> ...


I think you will find most rugby players do use AAS my friend, I know this for a fact after a few mates of mine play professional rugby - the clubs actually supply the AAS - think about the size of some of the players in Rugby - take Andrew Sheridan, yes don't get me wrong he had fat but when I have stood next to me and seen him without a top on close up you can actually see the muscle mass he has and it is unreal and no chance that AAS wasn't used to create it, I think if you tested the majority of the people currently playing in the six nations the tests would come back positive.

Accuse me of lieing of you want but I'm not bothered I know it's true...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Am happy as to where I got to being natty, not many people know I only ran my first real cycles last year! But I achieved in 12 weeks doing tren what I've been trying to archive for 7 years consistent training natty, and like @Adz said

Why put all these ****e overpriced supplements that do **** all probably with the exception of whey in your system, blow you money on crap like creatine and tribulus when you can just buy AAS for half the price of what your spending on supps?

Wanna stay natty but you look up to Arnold? makes no sense


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Why is it that any one who trains natty now a days seems to be on some holier than thou crusade to prove they are superior to people who train assisted?

you see it all the time on you tube calling people out for not been natty and them telling everyone under the sun how much better they are for been natty?

natty, assisted who gives a 5hite

and when did aas make you age in the face?

and i think its also been said most nattys will shove every pre, intra and post workout chemical down their throats so you tell my why you healthier for not touching aas?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Why is it that any one who trains natty now a days seems to be on some holier than thou crusade to prove they are superior to people who train assisted?
> 
> you see it all the time on you tube calling people out for not been natty and them telling everyone under the sun how much better they are for been natty?
> 
> ...


Why is it its always the drug/ASS users who post up such holier than thou cos I'm a natty rubbish? Is this an attempt to make them selves feel better for using unnatural accelerated methods of developing muscle? Pumping themselves with which ever compound they see fit to make them grow. Then the same individuals will say look at my gains when in reality its the drugs giving the gains.......The same people are using these drugs before even getting anywhere near there natural potential limitations.

As for the pre workout crap Do ass users not take this stuff also! (I don't use this carp) post workout protein yes but I suppose ASS users do this also, so this is an invalid point really!! :confused1:

Personally I don't give two hoots what people take, I just concentrate on my own goals. If Joe Soap wants to juice then that decision as a grown adult is entirely his/hers.

:double ****:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

> Why is it its always the drug/ASS users who post up such holier than thou cos I'm a natty rubbish? Is this an attempt to make them selves feel better for using unnatural accelerated methods of developing muscle? Pumping themselves with which ever compound they see fit to make them grow. Then the same individuals will say look at my gains when in reality its the drugs giving the gains.......The same people are using these drugs before even getting anywhere near there natural potential limitations.
> 
> As for the pre workout crap Do ass users not take this stuff also! (I don't use this carp) post workout protein yes but I suppose ASS users do this also, so this is an invalid point really!! :confused1:
> 
> ...


You leave Joe Soap out of this he's not here to defend himself. That's not fair.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

> Why is it its always the drug/ASS users who post up such holier than thou cos I'm a natty rubbish? Is this an attempt to make them selves feel better for using unnatural accelerated methods of developing muscle? Pumping themselves with which ever compound they see fit to make them grow. Then the same individuals will say look at my gains when in reality its the drugs giving the gains.......The same people are using these drugs before even getting anywhere near there natural potential limitations.
> 
> As for the pre workout crap Do ass users not take this stuff also! (I don't use this carp) post workout protein yes but I suppose ASS users do this also, so this is an invalid point really!! :confused1:
> 
> ...


think youll fin mate that the jist of my post was i dont give too hoots about what people do or dont take but you will find that there are more im natty im superior atitudes than i use im superior attitudes.

also drugs giving people gains? really


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you're training to look better or get stronger and there's something that will help you achieve your goals why not use it?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ryda said:


> Am happy as to where I got to being natty, not many people know I only ran my first real cycles last year! But I achieved in 12 weeks doing tren what I've been trying to archive for 7 years consistent training natty, and like @Adz said
> 
> Why put all these ****e overpriced supplements that do **** all probably with the exception of whey in your system, blow you money on crap like creatine and tribulus when you can just buy AAS for half the price of what your spending on supps?
> 
> Wanna stay natty but you look up to Arnold? makes no sense


Crap like creatine..... yeh ok


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I think Mclovin is a troll.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

> Why is it its always the drug/ASS users who post up such holier than thou cos I'm a natty rubbish? Is this an attempt to make them selves feel better for using unnatural accelerated methods of developing muscle? Pumping themselves with which ever compound they see fit to make them grow. Then the same individuals will say look at my gains when in reality its the drugs giving the gains.......The same people are using these drugs before even getting anywhere near there natural potential limitations.
> 
> As for the pre workout crap Do ass users not take this stuff also! (I don't use this carp) post workout protein yes but I suppose ASS users do this also, so this is an invalid point really!! :confused1:
> 
> ...


Natty Steveo is as natty as natural graham


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I think Mclovin is a troll.


Or very stupid lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

todai said:


> Crap like creatine..... yeh ok


Yeh it's crap! Tried it hundreds of times loads of different brands and it was crap! Did nothing for me so **** your opinion


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ryda said:


> Yeh it's crap! Tried it hundreds of times loads of different brands and it was crap! Did nothing for me so **** your opinion


REALLY? wow LMAO


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ryda said:


> Yeh it's crap! Tried it hundreds of times loads of different brands and it was crap! Did nothing for me so **** your opinion


but your journal says you take glutamine yeh?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Natty Steveo is as natty as natural graham


Who's natural graham? I've never heard of him so can't tell what the meaning of this post is aimed at?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If anyone says it's their training that gives them gains and not the gear, they're a cvnt. They would not be able to make those gains without gear.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

todai said:


> REALLY? wow LMAO


Yep really



todai said:


> but your journal says you take glutamine yeh?


And did! Didn't see/feel any benefits, I've switched back to dbol now, you want the rest of my glutamine pills let me know. Also yeh I use taurine purely for the reason of preventing cramps, nothing else.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ryda said:


> Yep really
> 
> And did! Didn't see/feel any benefits, I've switched back to dbol now, you want the rest of my glutamine pills let me know. Also yeh I use taurine purely for the reason of preventing cramps, nothing else.


See people like you give steroid users a bad name 'didn't see anything so i switched to obols' yeh i'm sure the pro's don't need supplements except whey also and gear. you shouldn't even be on gear if you knowledge is so limited to correct recovery supplements etc - you wouldn't see or feel any benefits from glutamine anyways its came out it is all absorbed in the small intestine but helps with better intestinale health and therefore nutrient uptake and not what people originally thought for 'recovery'

Creatine... thats just basics. you make me laugh.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Or very stupid lol





SkinnyJ said:


> I think Mclovin is a troll.


Wow look out! All my predictions came true!

The pale bald guy with glasses and his phaggot boyfriend SkinnyGay returned with nothing but an insult. No evidence to support your theories lads, or to disapprove mine or the official governing bodies that carry out the testing? ...Didn't think so.

I take it your both basing your views on solely your own opinions still?

Speak up, your becoming repetitive and boring now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Wow look out! All my predictions came true!
> 
> The pale bald guy with glasses and his phaggot boyfriend SkinnyGay returned with nothing but an insult. No evidence to support your theories lads, or to disapprove mine or the official governing bodies that carry out the testing? ...Didn't think so.
> 
> ...


Lol pale bald guy....is that all you got?

Put a recent front pic up and we'll see who's paler and who looks better.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol pale bald guy....is that all you got?
> 
> Put a recent front pic up and we'll see who's paler and who looks better.


"Is that all you got?" - What are you, fûcking twelve?

Prove your point or shut the fûck up you clown.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> "Is that all you got?" - What are you, fûcking twelve?
> 
> Prove your point or shut the fûck up you clown.


Lool thank god for the internet giving dweebs like you a voice eh.

Would love to see if you'd tell me to shut the fvck up to my face lmao

All talk and even your talk is retarded.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lool thank god for the internet giving dweebs like you a voice eh.
> 
> Would love to see if you'd tell me to shut the fvck up to my face lmao
> 
> All talk and even your talk is retarded.


What do you expect my response to be after close to 24 hours of the same nonsense from you?

If you disagree with someone, say so, provide your side of the 'argument' and discuss away.

You've just disagreed and insulted me without actually giving anything to the debate, at least people like TommyBananas actualy contributed.

So again, prove your point or please refrain from conversing with me, and we can agree to disagree.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Wow look out! All my predictions came true!
> 
> The pale bald guy with glasses and his phaggot boyfriend SkinnyGay returned with nothing but an insult. No evidence to support your theories lads, or to disapprove mine or the official governing bodies that carry out the testing? ...Didn't think so.
> 
> ...


Where have i insulted you? I dont think you can be this stupid, so i think youre winding us up.

N also leave my pale bald guy alone, hes my babe not yours.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> What do you expect my response to be after close to 24 hours of the same nonsense from you?
> 
> If you disagree with someone, say so, provide your side of the 'argument' and discuss away.
> 
> ...


Do one you non lifting looking fraggle.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh it's crap! Tried it hundreds of times loads of different brands and it was crap! Did nothing for me so **** your opinion


creatine won't exactly have the same effects of anabolics lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

todai said:


> See people like you give steroid users a bad name 'didn't see anything so i switched to obols' yeh i'm sure the pro's don't need supplements except whey also and gear. you shouldn't even be on gear if you knowledge is so limited to correct recovery supplements etc - you wouldn't see or feel any benefits from glutamine anyways its came out it is all absorbed in the small intestine but helps with better intestinale health and therefore nutrient uptake and not what people originally thought for 'recovery'
> 
> Creatine... thats just basics. you make me laugh.


Thanks a lot for your input, but shove your supplements


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> creatine won't exactly have the same effects of anabolics lol


Which is why I won't use it lol find me a supplement that does the same as gear and I'll stop sticking needles in my bum


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> Which is why I won't use it lol find me a supplement that does the same as gear and I'll stop sticking needles in my bum


you don't need needles to intake creatine lol. only gives a minor boost but still a good supplement to have and cheap


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Natty Steveo is as natty as natural graham


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> you don't need needles to intake creatine lol. only gives a minor boost but still a good supplement to have and cheap


As I've said just never done nothing for me, and this is over a number of years too


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> As I've said just never done nothing for me, and this is over a number of years too


considering your AAS use, i wouldn't expect much from it either if i was in your shoes lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> considering your AAS use, i wouldn't expect much from it either if i was in your shoes lol


Referring to my natty days, only supps I've touched since joining the dark side have been, whey, glutamine, taurine, zma and pre-workout


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> Referring to my natty days, only supps I've touched since joining the dark side have been, whey, glutamine, taurine, zma and pre-workout


oh well. creatine is one of the very few supplements that is scientifically proven to work, quite a few coach's reccommend it. I've read logs from George Farah's clients from various forums listing that they intake creatine throughout the day


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> oh well. creatine is one of the very few supplements that is scientifically proven to work, quite a few coach's reccommend it. I've read logs from George Farah's clients from various forums listing that they intake creatine throughout the day


Good for them, last creatine I took was rich gaspari's about 2 years back, it made my **** explode! Not touched it since


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

zyphy said:


> oh well. creatine is one of the very few supplements that is scientifically proven to work, quite a few coach's reccommend it. I've read logs from George Farah's clients from various forums listing that they intake creatine throughout the day


It works because it retains water in your cells...Just like wawater retention.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> It works because it retains water in your cells...Just like wawater retention.


i never mentioned this wasn't the case?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> Good for them, last creatine I took was rich gaspari's about 2 years back, it made my **** explode! Not touched it since


lol not tried it, i use a standard sci-mx monohydrate creatine post workout


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

zyphy said:


> i never mentioned this wasn't the case?


I just made that up lol **** knows how it works i think it replenishes phosphate which is what gets burned up when muscles release energy..ATP


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Its great post work out for blocking the cortisol that will rape your gains...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> I just made that up lol **** knows how it works i think it replenishes phosphate which is what gets burned up when muscles release energy..ATP


Bodybuilding.com - Creatine: Fact And Fiction! good read


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> lol not tried it, i use a standard sci-mx monohydrate creatine post workout


I've used, usn, gaspari, myprotein, la muscle, bulk powders, a few others over about 6-7 years, I can't remember but yeh didn't see the benefits basically so stopped buying it lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha cool mate feel free to tell the thousands of worldwide followers iv got how **** it is so maybe then i won't keep getting hundreds of emails every day.
> 
> Let me know when you are brave enough to show your gains and I'll help promote you if you like.


what do these hundreds of emails every day say?

just hello and that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> what do these hundreds of emails every day say?
> 
> just hello and that?


That's how I normally start yeah.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> That's how I normally start yeah.


sorry buddy, question was not directed at you,

as you never mentioned hundreds of people emailing you daily did you?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

todai said:


> See people like you give steroid users a bad name 'didn't see anything so i switched to obols' yeh i'm sure the pro's don't need supplements except whey also and gear. you shouldn't even be on gear if you knowledge is so limited to correct recovery supplements etc - you wouldn't see or feel any benefits from glutamine anyways its came out it is all absorbed in the small intestine but helps with better intestinale health and therefore nutrient uptake and not what people originally thought for 'recovery'
> 
> Creatine... thats just basics. you make me laugh.


Creatine has been shown that it has no effect for some at all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> sorry buddy, question was not directed at you,
> 
> as you never mentioned hundreds of people emailing you daily did you?


Lol never mind.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol never mind.


i think its how you read it bud your northern arnt you lol

basically i mean just hopefully their just saying hello and not asking any advice lol

and i understood ya bud thats how i head my emails too


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Seems a lot of PED users like to underestimate the help they've got from the juice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bail said:


> i think its how you read it bud your northern arnt you lol
> 
> basically i mean just hopefully their just saying hello and not asking any advice lol
> 
> and i understood ya bud thats how i head my emails too


No I'm from Oxford mate. Lol No I was trying to be funny(didn't work) by saying that's how I start off one of my fan e-mails to Tekkers lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I gained 7kg of muscle and lost 10kg of fat natty

As soon as I touched gear I got fat spotty angry and my c0ck shrank


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Trained natural for 10 years. Looked OK, benched around 125kg, usually lean.

Then jumped on the gear. Amazed by the quickness of results. Now I only wish I found it before and spent my 20s years jacked to ****.

Natural is a mugs game in this day and age IMO


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Trained natural for 10 years. Looked OK, benched around 125kg, usually lean.
> 
> Then jumped on the gear. Amazed by the quickness of results. Now I only wish I found it before and spent my 20s years jacked to ****.
> 
> Natural is a mugs game in this day and age IMO


Do you not think training natty at first is a good way to get clued up on diet and training though?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm actually considering joining the darkside now haha, not anytime soon but in a year or two [perhaps].

Oh How the tables have turned


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Do you not think training natty at first is a good way to get clued up on diet and training though?


Yes I think it is as it gives you a good base to work from.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm actually considering joining the darkside now haha, not anytime soon but in a year or two [perhaps].
> 
> Oh How the tables have turned


 Bet after your first cycle you'll be happy as fvck lol.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course proffesional sportsman take gear off season and in timing to avoid the tests etc and especially in sports such as Cycling that requires huge amounts of endurance, where AAS can really decide who wins and who doesn't.
> 
> *Rugby, steroids are not that usefull*....New Zealand conquer all not with pure power or endurance, but skills and teamwork.
> 
> ...


How do you figure that? The more mass you have, the more force you carry to break through tackles / tackle players. Steroids build mass, how is that not useful?

I also have a friend who plays professional rugby, he flat out told me that when it's time for the drug tests, anyone who needs to leave is told, and isn't tested. If you really think top level guys don't use, you're deluded. And a top level rugby player 12st? It's not uncommon for them to be 17st+. Look at George North, about 17st, lean and fast.

As for why they would risk it. Because professional sports people are some of the most competitive people in the world, they want to win, at any cost.

And ranting on about not providing evidence to prove you wrong. Where is your evidence? Where are your figures and stats? Stop trying to state everything you say as fact.

Most sports governing bodies drug tests are outdated, and often allow for testosterone levels to be within a certain range. Not hard for guys to manipulate this when it's their job. And that's just testing for steroids, not mentioning peptides and everything else


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Bet after your first cycle you'll be happy as fvck lol.


More than likely haha. I'm extremely clueless on how everything works with steroids, I'll really need to clue myself up on research. I already have gyno from puberty, so I'm guessing that's not a good start, but yeah, I've really weighed up the pros and cons and I'm feeling like I'm gonna take it to the next level in due time. Just haven't trained long enough yet and I want my base to be strong before I take it there - as I'm guessing that will be the most beneficial way to execute the process.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> *More than likely haha. I'm extremely clueless* on how everything works with steroids, I'll really need to clue myself up on research. I already have gyno from puberty, so I'm guessing that's not a good start, but yeah, I've really weighed up the pros and cons and I'm feeling like I'm gonna take it to the next level in due time. Just haven't trained long enough yet and I want my base to be strong before I take it there - as I'm guessing that will be the most beneficial way to execute the process.


You could have left it right there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> More than likely haha. I'm extremely clueless on how everything works with steroids, I'll really need to clue myself up on research. I already have gyno from puberty, so I'm guessing that's not a good start, but yeah, I've really weighed up the pros and cons and I'm feeling like I'm gonna take it to the next level in due time. Just haven't trained long enough yet and I want my base to be strong before I take it there - as I'm guessing that will be the most beneficial way to execute the process.


Definitely a wise choice getting as far as you can first. There's no rush,read up and research etc so when or if you do decide to you're in the best position to do it safely.

It really is so much different to being natty.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> You could have left it right there.


Now now. Everyone was clueless at some point.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Definitely a wise choice getting as far as you can first. There's no rush,read up and research etc so when or if you do decide to you're in the best position to do it safely.
> 
> It really is so much different to being natty.
> 
> Best of luck mate.


Appreciate it mate thanks, I'll keep everyone updated on how things go ha


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quinn92 said:


> How do you figure that? *The more mass you have, the more force you carry to break through tackles / tackle players. Steroids build mass, how is that not useful?*
> 
> I also have a friend who plays professional rugby, he flat out told me that when it's time for the drug tests, anyone who needs to leave is told, and isn't tested. If you really think top level guys don't use, you're deluded. *And a top level rugby player 12st?* It's not uncommon for them to be 17st+. Look at George North, about 17st, lean and fast.
> 
> ...


Shane Williams; 12.5St arguably one of the best rugby players ever to play.






We get it, everyone is on steroids. We've done this to death now guys, let's move on.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Do you not think training natty at first is a good way to get clued up on diet and training though?


Yes. I agree that mastery of training and diet is best achieved naturally before hitting the juice. Juice makes things easy and masks mistakes.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Shane Williams; 12.5St arguably one of the best rugby players ever to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was the rule. I said it was useful, which you said it wasn't.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bail said:


> what do these hundreds of emails every day say?
> 
> just hello and that?


I'm 17 how much dbol should I take.. Is a common one lol. The rest are just asking about current progress and general chit chat. Mostly Americans


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Natty for life


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

natty training is good when I got to my natural peak, but after that its a complete load of sh1t training every day for no benefit


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Maybe training everyday for some is fun, without the need to get too swole. Each to their own


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Gains and progress are definitely possible. How much better they would have been whilst running a cycle I'm probably soon to find out.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Using AAS is completely goal dependant.

I'm not looking to get to a size that my natural Test levels can not withold otherwise I'd have to stay permanently on. Sod that.

But I would be most interested in a cycle during a cut. Natty cutting can be a bloody nightmare so I'd want AAS (Just a relatively low dose Test only cycle) as a crutch, to avoid losing gains. And who knows, maybe gain while cutting!


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

If people want to be natty - Leave them to it.

If people want to use gear - Leave them to it.

Other peoples choices on what they put in their own bodies don't affect you.

I personally am Natty - I've been training for 2 years - If I knew good sources for gear then I probably look into that route but that is my choice.

People pump far worse substances into their bodies - All the fatties etc but that's fine because the media says so.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

try being middle aged, natty and falling apart. it rocks!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Love that the thread is called Being Natty Is Actually Awesome and the OP is considering joining the darkside now lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Using AAS is completely goal dependant.
> 
> I'm not looking to get to a size that my natural Test levels can not withold otherwise I'd have to stay permanently on. Sod that.
> 
> But I would be most interested in a cycle during a cut. Natty cutting can be a bloody nightmare so I'd want AAS (Just a relatively low dose Test only cycle) as a crutch, to avoid losing gains. And who knows, maybe gain while cutting!


My natty cut and enhanced cut were so different. Natty I just wasted away and felt so weak,was very disheartening and made me think why am I eating so well and training so hard just lose it when I cut.

Enhanced I actually set pbs on a big calorie deficit and felt great.Ended up with a better result also.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Linderz said:


> If people want to be natty - Leave them to it.
> 
> If people want to use gear - Leave them to it.
> 
> ...


This ^

Being natural is great if that's what you want to do, but it's also deeply frustrating.

I trained natty for years, and no matter what I did, I couldn't get my weight over 85kg without my abs dissapearing completely, which for a bloke who is just under 6 foot tall is not very much.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Many laughs for anyone believing professional sports people to be unassisted.. you simply don't get to pro level without taking whatever you can whislt in untested competition.

And there's far, far more going on than just steroids, the top guys will manipulate their complete blood content, hormones etc to bring them to the highest possible levels of strength and stamina, the dopers are so far ahead of the testers simply claiming that no positive tests mean that competition is clean is a complete joke.

THe testers don't even know what they are looking for more often then not, and even if they did, how do you rule out someone for having 'perfect' blood?

Those who state that no sportman would risk his career by getting caught doping don't seem to understand that no one would have a top level career without a team of doctors behind him..


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> I think you will find most rugby players do use AAS my friend, I know this for a fact after a few mates of mine play professional rugby - the clubs actually supply the AAS - think about the size of some of the players in Rugby - take Andrew Sheridan, yes don't get me wrong he had fat but when I have stood next to me and seen him without a top on close up you can actually see the muscle mass he has and it is unreal and no chance that AAS wasn't used to create it, I think if you tested the majority of the people currently playing in the six nations the tests would come back positive.
> 
> Accuse me of lieing of you want but I'm not bothered I know it's true...





Mclovin147 said:


> Shane Williams; 12.5St arguably one of the best rugby players ever to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shane williams is the exception in rugby, there is even TV adverts and that to get smaller guys to "stick" rugby.

ps- a 12 stone winger wont be on the same gear as a 19 stone flanker, but both would see the benefits from gear.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Trained natural for 10 years. Looked OK, benched around 125kg, usually lean.
> 
> Then jumped on the gear. Amazed by the quickness of results. Now I only wish I found it before and spent my 20s years jacked to ****.
> 
> Natural is a mugs game in this day and age IMO


I thought about what I said in the post, and on reflection I feel it's a little irresponsible calling natural a mugs game. Enhanced is clearly the superior option for being strong and looking good. Most naturals (except those who make HUGE sacrifices with their diet and lifestyle, e.g. alcohol avoidance) will look like they don't lift when clothed - an unfortunate fact.

Having said all that, there are genuine health risks by using gear. I'll probably find out for myself one day. Perhaps the mugs game is the gear itself...

IMO, the best balance is sensible dosages (do not exceed 1G), and time off or very light cruise dosages.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm sorry, but for me being natty sucks.

I'm just too much of a poossay to stick a needle in my bumhole.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

This forum is so full of retards now 

It's almost like the UK's answer to bodybuilding.com


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Reading this thread alone is making me wanna turn to the darkside, got nowt stopping me now like now me and the mrs have split haha. No real reason for this post just thinking aloud, carry on :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

megatron said:


> This forum is so full of retards now
> 
> It's almost like the UK's answer to bodybuilding.com


Talking about me again?lol


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

SK50 said:


> I thought about what I said in the post, and on reflection I feel it's a little irresponsible calling natural a mugs game. Enhanced is clearly the superior option for being strong and looking good. Most naturals (except those who make HUGE sacrifices with their diet and lifestyle, e.g. alcohol avoidance) will look like they don't lift when clothed - an unfortunate fact.
> 
> Having said all that, there are genuine health risks by using gear. I'll probably find out for myself one day. Perhaps the mugs game is the gear itself...
> 
> IMO, the best balance is sensible dosages (do not exceed 1G), and time off or very light cruise dosages.


A good post there youve got to be sensible about it,its great when your on and you feel invincible but theres always a downside,my cousin was dead by 40 due to not being sensible and another big lad he knocked about with just died before 50.

I only did a couple of small cycles myself the frst was great sustanon and deca i was like a stallion on that stuff lol,the second was test cyp i was only using about 400mg or whatever it was and my nuts ended up like two frozen peas with zero sex drive.

Most folk will be okbut theres always the odd one who isnt,dont think im preaching as im the kind of person who doesnt care what anyone does as long as it doesnt affect me.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I'm natty and whilst I understand I'll never be big, even after only training for a year (this time round) everyone has commented on how much bigger and stronger I look. A guy I hadn't seen for a couple of years who I met in a restaurant the other day said as soon as we met "Bloody hell, someone's been at the gym" so to me, that's great to hear and if I can improve further on that, great.

It's just a case of excepting you'll never by huge, but bigger, stronger and healthier isn't anything to be ashamed of or disappointed with surely?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm 17 how much dbol should I take.. Is a common one lol. The rest are just asking about current progress and general chit chat. Mostly Americans


Where the fvck are all the d1ck pics I keep sending going?

Bit of a sh1tter if I have wasted all that time sending 10 d1ck pics a day.....


----------

